# success general archery



## skeeter666 (May 9, 2009)

Well it was a great year for sure, had this bull come in from miles away bugling and the wind was blowing perfect. Gave me a 30 yard shot and he fell 20 feet from where I had hit him. It is a trophy for me and first bull. Thanks to my friends for being there and helping me and watching the entire hunt. I shot him during the week after opening and was surprised that he was bugling in a open bull general area. Thanks guys


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Job! Great fun when they come in like that and everything comes together. Nothing better


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

That's awesome. great job man.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice bull.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

You can't beat a hunt when they bugle in to you. You'll never forget it. I'll never forget mine, and the rush associated with it!

Good Job!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on your trophy bull. Any animal taken with a bow is a trophy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Congrats on your trophy bull. Any animal taken with a bow is a trophy.


+1


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

That beats a spike all day long!!! Nice Job!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice, cool story.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Bull, looks real good. Congrats!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the tongue hanging out. It always makes me chuckle. Now if they only had X's for their eyes. Good job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip, hip, hooray!!


----------

